# 19 year old girl killed by coyotes



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

As populations increase so will the problems. When travelling in and out of the woods you should always prepare for the worst and hope for the best.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

The risk of choking to death eating my lunch was higher than walking unharmed through the most heavily populated coyote area in the country.


----------

